# Small cat pregnant



## claire61 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all new to the forums so looking for some advice, my 10 month old cat Tiddles is pregnant about 3 weeks i think ( well thats when she was last in heat ) i decided to let her have one litter, but she isnt a large cat, still quite small in comparision to other cats, her mother was small herself, is it possible that she could suffer a painfull delivery, and could any complications occur,what advice would anyone give. Im very worried now, that i should have had her spayed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

I think its best to keep a close eye on her when the time comes for her to have her babies.
One of my cats was small when she had babies and she had no trouble at all but every cat is different


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I shouldn't worry. Many small cats pop out kittens very easily, and if she is a moggy I doubt if she is as small as you think when compared to many pedigree cats.

Liz


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I dont mean to sound rude but isnt it a little late to be worring about how she will cope? when you've just said yourself you decided to LET her have a litter :scared: That a side moggy cats normaly have nice easy births with no troubles so im sure your little one will be fine  best of luck with her.


----------



## claire61 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, booked her into the vet, just for a check up, will update when the time comes


----------



## kez152 (Apr 9, 2010)

my cat has just had kittens, we thought she was a small cat and on a trip to the vets with a long labour he told us she is actually not a small cat. you may be surprised


----------



## claire61 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ty thats reassuring, she is about 3 weeks, looking very round now, pink nipples, very affectionate, sleeping and eating more


----------



## munchkin (Mar 25, 2010)

our misty was very samll so we thought, she is 11 months old, and this morning gave birth to 5 kittens, she was perfect, no problems at all, see pic on misty kittens.x


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

My Micah had 4 kittens last week with no problem... all were born breech but she was fine and she is a very small cat.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

keep us posted about her, and lots of pictures when she has them, good luck,xx


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

My queen, Li-Lo, was small for her age, but with my help, she has had 2 litters of 5 kittens each time; all survived; we kept the girl out of the 1st litter and 2 boys from the 2nd litter.

The other kittens went to good homes and are all healthy. Li-lo has now been spayed !!

As long as you are there to help as midwife, she should be OK.
I loved the experience.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there was just wondering how Tiddles is doing with her pregnancy. I hope all is well?


----------



## ness1982 (Apr 26, 2010)

If she's a moggie she should be fine. It's pretty rare for a moggie to have complications during delivery. That said, I'd keep an eye on her when the time comes, just to be on the safe side


----------

